# SHINEMORE BEAUTY!!!



## Snow White

I am so in love with Shinemore's girls!!! :heart: 
This girl's name is Hue, Shinemore's Love to Hue, @ 7 months old. She is the mom to my Shinemore girl. I can't wait to get my girl! Narae Lee has been so wonderful!!!


----------



## remy

OMG, she is *STUNNING*!! absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: i just love her big round beautiful eyes and her expression. how old is your girl now? when will you get her? i can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## moshi melo

Awww...I love to Shinemore's little beauties!!! The mom is gorgeous!!!!! I'm sure your puppy will be beautiful like her mommy! Who is the sire to your puppy? Can't wait to see pics of your pup!! Yes, Narae is great and such a sweetheart!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Awwww well it's about time you update us all! I've been hearin' some things about your new puppy...and maybe another...


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Mar 1 2010, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891655


> Awww...I love to Shinemore's little beauties!!! The mom is gorgeous!!!!! I'm sure your puppy will be beautiful like her mommy! Who is the sire to your puppy? Can't wait to see pics of your pup!! Yes, Narae is great and such a sweetheart!![/B]


This picture of her mom is from when she was 7 months old. Lee wanted me to see what she may look like at different stages/ages. The sire to my girl is Ch. Crown J. He is gorgeous himself.


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Remy @ Mar 1 2010, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891649


> OMG, she is *STUNNING*!! absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: i just love her big round beautiful eyes and her expression. how old is your girl now? when will you get her? i can't wait to see pictures of her.[/B]


I love her big eyes too! Lee told me my girl has very big eyes also! Did I mention this is the mom to the girl name Shinemore's Crown Jewel, she just won BOB in Germany this year Feb. We are expecting my girl to be just as beautiful as her mom and her sister. 

I am hoping to get my girl in mid April. :biggrin: I will post pictures of her when I get them.


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 1 2010, 10:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891664


> QUOTE (Remy @ Mar 1 2010, 09:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891649





> OMG, she is *STUNNING*!! absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: i just love her big round beautiful eyes and her expression. how old is your girl now? when will you get her? i can't wait to see pictures of her.[/B]


I love her big eyes too! Lee told me my girl has very big eyes also! Did I mention this is the mom to the girl name Shinemore's Crown Jewel, she just won BOB in Germany this year Feb. We are expecting my girl to be just as beautiful as her mom and her sister. 

I am hoping to get my girl in mid April. :biggrin: I will post pictures of her when I get them.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pinkpixie1588

oooo she's so pretty. your girl will be gorgeous, of course! 

*anxiously awaiting pics!!!* 

hope your wait goes by quickly!


----------



## myfairlacy

Congrats! She's beautiful and I'm sure your new baby girl will be just as pretty. I love Crown J as well..he is just gorgeous.


----------



## Cosy

She's precious. She reminds me of Cosy a bit.


----------



## iheartbisou

Congratulations! I'm confused though...the photo you posted is of your new girl or her mom? Okay- I just reread it...the photo is of your new puppy's mother. You don't have photos of your puppy yet? Post those!


----------



## moshi melo

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 1 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891660


> QUOTE (moshi melo @ Mar 1 2010, 09:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891655





> Awww...I love to Shinemore's little beauties!!! The mom is gorgeous!!!!! I'm sure your puppy will be beautiful like her mommy! Who is the sire to your puppy? Can't wait to see pics of your pup!! Yes, Narae is great and such a sweetheart!![/B]


This picture of her mom is from when she was 7 months old. Lee wanted me to see what she may look like at different stages/ages. The sire to my girl is Ch. Crown J. He is gorgeous himself.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww...Crown J is Shiloh's sire too!!! You will be getting Shi's half sister!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (pinkpixie1588 @ Mar 1 2010, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891672


> oooo she's so pretty. your girl will be gorgeous, of course!
> 
> *anxiously awaiting pics!!!*
> 
> hope your wait goes by quickly![/B]


I LOVE your girl too! I think she is an absolute doll!!!


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 1 2010, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891677


> She's precious. She reminds me of Cosy a bit. [/B]


Brit, that is such a huge compliment! You have no idea what that means to me!  Thank you!

We all love Cosy and want a "Cosy". I would love for my girl to look like your Cosy! You know I love her. :heart:


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 1 2010, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891680


> Congratulations! I'm confused though...the photo you posted is of your new girl or her mom? Okay- I just reread it...the photo is of your new puppy's mother. You don't have photos of your puppy yet? Post those![/B]


Hi Andrea. Glad you re-read it. LOL. No I don't have photos of my girl yet. Can you believe it? Lee just told me about her and she has yet to take pictures of her. Lee said she would take pictures this weekend but I told her not to worry and to take her time because Lee has been sick with the flu. Plus we all know that these pups looks change so much from week to week. I am not worried at all about how pretty she will be. We have yet to be disappointed in any Shinemore girl we've seen...Shiloh and Bijou along with all of them on her website! Your Bisou is from Sunnydales but same difference.  LOL. Honestly, I trust Lee as a person and trust that she knows what I like. I promise you will be one of the first to know when I get my girl's photos.


----------



## mrs10

Oh my! I am so excited for you! She is gorgeous! I have seen Crown J and that is perfection in motion! Please share photos when you get them! 

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891699


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 1 2010, 10:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891680





> Congratulations! I'm confused though...the photo you posted is of your new girl or her mom? Okay- I just reread it...the photo is of your new puppy's mother. You don't have photos of your puppy yet? Post those![/B]


Hi Andrea. Glad you re-read it. LOL. No I don't have photos of my girl yet. Can you believe it? Lee just told me about her and she has yet to take pictures of her. Lee said she would take pictures this weekend but I told her not to worry and to take her time because Lee has been sick with the flu. Plus we all know that these pups looks change so much from week to week. I am not worried at all about how pretty she will be. We have yet to be disappointed in any Shinemore girl we've seen...Shiloh and Bijou along with all of them on her website! Your Bisou is from Sunnydales but same difference.  LOL. Honestly, I trust Lee as a person and trust that she knows what I like. I promise you will be one of the first to know when I get my girl's photos.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## iheartbisou

She's going to be exactly what you've been wanting!! Her mother is just amazing! wow! I cannot wait to see photos of her and Romo together!!!


----------



## Purple-peep

That's wonderful Soo! I can't wait to see your new baby when she gets here!


----------



## notori

QUOTE (mrs10 @ Mar 2 2010, 03:41 AM)


> Oh my! I am so excited for you! She is gorgeous! I have seen Crown J and that is perfection in motion! Please share photos when you get them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 1 2010, 08:48 PM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 1 2010, 10:36 PM)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I'm confused though...the photo you posted is of your new girl or her mom? Okay- I just reread it...the photo is of your new puppy's mother. You don't have photos of your puppy yet? Post those![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrea. Glad you re-read it. LOL. No I don't have photos of my girl yet. Can you believe it? Lee just told me about her and she has yet to take pictures of her. Lee said she would take pictures this weekend but I told her not to worry and to take her time because Lee has been sick with the flu. Plus we all know that these pups looks change so much from week to week. I am not worried at all about how pretty she will be. We have yet to be disappointed in any Shinemore girl we've seen...Shiloh and Bijou along with all of them on her website! Your Bisou is from Sunnydales but same difference.  LOL. Honestly, I trust Lee as a person and trust that she knows what I like. I promise you will be one of the first to know when I get my girl's photos.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I agree, Lee's Maltese are beautiful. She is a great friend and will always give her best.
Char


----------



## Tiger's Mom

that picture takes my breath away :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: . . . .she is absolutely stunning . . .I know that her babies will just be as beautiful . . am sooo very excited and happy for you :chili: :chili: :chili: . . . . I hope the waiting won't be too long . . 

yeah we want PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES . . I agree that they do change a lot and that is the very reason you want pictures on a regular basis just so you can monitor her progress . . .of course with a dam and sire looking like that how could you possible go wrong . . . 

What is the mom's name so we can check her out on her website?????


----------



## drclee

Wow - she's super gorgeous! You must be so excited!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me

What a BEAUTY!!!!!!!! Holy Smokes :smheat:


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891793


> that picture takes my breath away :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: . . . .she is absolutely stunning . . .I know that her babies will just be as beautiful . . am sooo very excited and happy for you :chili: :chili: :chili: . . . . I hope the waiting won't be too long . .
> 
> yeah we want PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES . . I agree that they do change a lot and that is the very reason you want pictures on a regular basis just so you can monitor her progress . . .of course with a dam and sire looking like that how could you possible go wrong . . .
> 
> What is the mom's name so we can check her out on her website?????[/B]



I trust Narae so much that I am almost willing to tell Narae that I won't be needing a single picture of my girl and to just send her to me as a surprise! Oh but I can't wait to see her so I won't be able to hold out that long.  

Just like your Se Ri takes my breath away too! I am so happy for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Snow White

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 2 2010, 03:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891729


> She's going to be exactly what you've been wanting!! Her mother is just amazing! wow! I cannot wait to see photos of her and Romo together!!![/B]



Thanks Andrea, Afterall you did help me get to this point to!  Give Bisou a kiss from us.


----------



## myfairlacy

I am so jealous! I am planning to get a maltese toward the end of the year and definitely leaning toward shinemore or maybe sunnydale. So wish I could get one right this minute! But just need to wait a little longer for the right time


----------



## Tiger's Mom

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Mar 3 2010, 10:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892225


> I am so jealous! I am planning to get a maltese toward the end of the year and definitely leaning toward shinemore or maybe sunnydale. So wish I could get one right this minute! But just need to wait a little longer for the right time[/B]


Michelle, don't worry when you are ready to get one I know she will be just as perfect for your family . . . :wub:


----------



## cleooscar

Oh wow! Her mom is just gorgeous and her dad and sister sound just gorgeous as well. :smheat: Can't wait to see pics of your new baby! I'm sure she'll be just as beautiful or even more so in person. Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## doggybow

Hue is such a beautiful girl!!! I bet your baby girl will also be gorgeous...I cant wait to see pictures of your girl. Narae Lee has beautiful babies :thumbsup: 


QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 1 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891643


> I am so in love with Shinemore's girls!!! :heart:
> This girl's name is Hue, Shinemore's Love to Hue, @ 7 months old. She is the mom to my Shinemore girl. I can't wait to get my girl! Narae Lee has been so wonderful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


----------



## MalteseObsessed

I love your Shinemore baby...though looking at her mommy! I want a Shinemore or Sunnydale too! I am a newbie and wonder who on SM have a pup from Shinemore or Sunnydale! 

I can't wait to see a pic of your new baby! I am planning a trip to Korea soon and would love to visit with these breeders, though I hear Narae is having a baby soon!!! Will wait to hear updates.....


----------



## sophie

Just wondering about the logistics of getting a Malt from a breeder from another country. Are there quarantine laws, is the shipping real expensive, would they travel with someone in the cabin? Like, Cas' mom, would one fly to Korea to pic them up in person? I mean wouldn't a flight from Korea be a really long flight for a malt flying solo? I know, questions, questions, questions....just curious.

Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese

QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893636


> I love your Shinemore baby...though looking at her mommy! I want a Shinemore or Sunnydale too! I am a newbie and wonder who on SM have a pup from Shinemore or Sunnydale!
> 
> I can't wait to see a pic of your new baby! I am planning a trip to Korea soon and would love to visit with these breeders, though I hear Narae is having a baby soon!!! Will wait to hear updates.....[/B]


Our perfet little korean malts on this forum are owned by:
princessre -Bijou-Shinemore
mrs10-she has a show girl from Shinemore
moshi melo-Shiloh-Shinemore
ckim-Bella-Shinemore
shanghiamomma-Bisous-Sunnydale
Tiger's Mom-SeRi-Sunnydale
am I missing any?

QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2010, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893656


> Just wondering about the logistics of getting a Malt from a breeder from another country. Are there quarantine laws, is the shipping real expensive, would they travel with someone in the cabin? Like, Cas' mom, would one fly to Korea to pic them up in person? I mean wouldn't a flight from Korea be a really long flight for a malt flying solo?[/B]


No quarantine laws in the US. Shipping is only a little more exspensive than it is here. Breeders all over the world ship pups for their breeding programs, why not us too for our lifelong friend? Half the dogs at Westminster this year were from forgein lines. I wonder if you could get a puppy excort if you don't want to go their yourself? 
I want to get my next dog(a Beiwer Yorkie more likely) from the original breeder in Germany in a couple of years.


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 11:31 PM)


> I think MaryH has a show girl from Shinemore, or out of a shinemore dog?(someone correct me if I'm wrong)


WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!!!

Brianna, before you put something out there and then ask for correction, why don't you try to get your facts straight before you make the post. I do not own anything with any Shinemore bloodlines in it!

MaryH


----------



## mrs10

I do own Shinemore Maltese. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess

She is soooooo GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

> (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 8 2010, 11:31 PM)I think MaryH has a show girl from Shinemore, or out of a shinemore dog?(someone correct me if I'm wrong)





> (MaryH @ Mar 9 2010, 12:03 AM)WRONG, WRONG, WRONG!!!
> 
> Brianna, before you put something out there and then ask for correction, why don't you try to get your facts straight before you make the post. I do not own anything with any Shinemore bloodlines in it!
> 
> MaryH


 
Okay, relax! I think your tone in your post was a little harsh to me. It's not like I accussed you of some murder!!! :new_shocked: It was just a_ little _mistake. I just remebered your dog has some dogs that are behind alot of Shinemore dogs, I just checked the post, that's how I got it confused! 
Although I get many sweet pms from members, I do understand why so many past members don't like to come back to this forum anymore...


----------



## MaryH

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 9 2010, 12:23 AM)


> I just remebered your dog has some dogs that are behind alot of Shinemore dogs


 
I just looked at every pedigree listed on the Shinemore website and there is no Maltese there that has any dogs related to my Sprite. So I'd be interested in knowing what dogs you are talking about that are in Sprite's pedigree (and I don't believe I've ever shared her pedigree with you and it's not posted on any Maltese database) that are also "behind alot of Shinemore dogs."

MaryH


----------



## ilovemymaltese

> (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 9 2010, 12:23 AM) I just remebered your dog has some dogs that are behind alot of Shinemore dogs.


 


> (MaryH @ Mar 9 2010, 12:47 AM) I just looked at every pedigree listed on the Shinemore website and there is no Maltese there that has any dogs related to my Sprite. So I'd be interested in knowing what dogs you are talking about that are in Sprite's pedigree (and I don't believe I've ever shared her pedigree with you and it's not posted on any Maltese database) that are also "behind alot of Shinemore dogs."
> 
> MaryH


oops, SO MaryH's dogs are related to the other Korean breeder Sunnydale(not Shinemore) from your post here: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...52361&st=45

glad we cleared up that contraversy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese

double post!


----------



## Cosy

I think it's only fair to mention that a lot of the "foreign" maltese have many American bred dogs in their pedigrees.


----------



## MaryH

Cosy said:


> I think it's only fair to mention that a lot of the "foreign" maltese have many American bred dogs in their pedigrees.


True. Some of the kennels behind the Sunnydale dogs are Missy Magic, Doresden Doll and Gelluxy of Lovely House. They all have some very nice American dogs behind them. Interesting that Sunnydale has a number of nice American and Korean kennel names in their pedigree but it sure looks as though Sunnydale and Shinemore have nothing in common as far as their dogs go.

MaryH


----------



## lovesophie

Wow, MaryH, you’re going to get that worked up because Brianna mistakenly thought you had a dog with Shinemore bloodlines? (((GASP))) What a crime! Chill a little. Yeesh. 

Anyway, SUPER CONGRATS to the OP!!!!! :chili: Your baby's dam is breathtakingly gorgeous! :wub::wub::wub: I'm sure your fluff will be just as beautiful as mommy.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

all of this controversy over whether shinemore is in one's lines or not makes me wonder if there's something horribly wrong with shinemore's lines to the point that someone would never want to be (even mistakenly) associated with them...? it seems that most people really adore the look of shinemore (and sunnydale) maltese..is there something bad we don't all know about..?


----------



## lovesophie

pinkpixie1588 said:


> all of this controversy over whether shinemore is in one's lines or not makes me wonder if there's something horribly wrong with shinemore's lines to the point that someone would never want to be (even mistakenly) associated with them...? it seems that most people really adore the look of shinemore (and sunnydale) maltese..is there something bad we don't all know about..?


I highly doubt that there’s anything wrong with Shinemore's lines. I’m pretty sure MaryH knew Brianna was speaking of MaryH’s Sprite, who has SunnyDale's lines, when Brianna _mistakenly_ listed her as a pup with Shinemore's lines. Why she seemed to have gotten so nasty toward Brianna is beyond me. :huh:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Gosh she's cute.


----------



## mrs10

Shinemore and Sunnydale are friends and show together. You may see that some of the lines have the same dogs in them. The Maltese gene pool is small in relation to showing. Just like here in the U.S. you use what is available to you. There is nothing wrong with the lines. Sometimes, competition makes people feel threatened.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

mrs10 said:


> *Shinemore and Sunnydale are friends and show together. You may see that some of the lines have the same dogs in them. *The Maltese gene pool is small in relation to showing. Just like here in the U.S. you use what is available to you. There is nothing wrong with the lines. Sometimes, competition makes people feel threatened.


That's what I thought. When I was emailing back and forth with both Lee and Shinyoung, they told me that. I never thought there was one thing that put one line over and above the other, but I wanted to clarify, as I still have not ruled out a Korean malt for a future (distant future..:HistericalSmiley sibling for Leila.


----------



## MaryH

pinkpixie1588 said:


> all of this controversy over whether shinemore is in one's lines or not makes me wonder if there's something horribly wrong with shinemore's lines to the point that someone would never want to be (even mistakenly) associated with them...? it seems that most people really adore the look of shinemore (and sunnydale) maltese..is there something bad we don't all know about..?


I don't know of nor have I heard of anything bad about any Shinemore or Sunnydale dogs. I reacted strongly because other than making one comment in a thread a few weeks ago about Sprite's sire being related to a couple of puppies owned by others here on SM, I've not ever shared pedigrees of any of my dogs or the details of the acquisition with anyone here publicly or privately and didn't expect to read last night that I got a dog from someone who I've never done business with and it was posted by someone who I've never even corresponded with. Except for encouraging people to spend time doing research and developing a person-to-person relationship with breeders whose dogs interest them, I rarely participate in threads that promote any breeder because I think it is more important that puppy buyers develop their own relationships with breeders.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

lepetitecosette said:


> I love your Shinemore baby...though looking at her mommy! I want a Shinemore or Sunnydale too! I am a newbie and wonder who on SM have a pup from Shinemore or Sunnydale!
> 
> I can't wait to see a pic of your new baby! I am planning a trip to Korea soon and would love to visit with these breeders, though I hear Narae is having a baby soon!!! Will wait to hear updates.....


you can't go wrong with either one of them. I have a sunnydale malt and I just love her to pieces. Before you go you need to contact them I would think so your trip won't be a waste. I know Shinyoung is 3 hours away from Seoul but she was more than willing to drive up to Seoul twice before SeRi's final travel to the US. She is so accomodating.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

sophie said:


> Just wondering about the logistics of getting a Malt from a breeder from another country. Are there quarantine laws, is the shipping real expensive, would they travel with someone in the cabin? Like, Cas' mom, would one fly to Korea to pic them up in person? I mean wouldn't a flight from Korea be a really long flight for a malt flying solo? I know, questions, questions, questions....just curious.
> 
> Linda


yes there are quarantine laws in Korea but the breeder will take care of that part. All you have to do is pay for her to go back to the US . . .SeRi travelled back home with Amanda, my daughter's best friend and she said there was no hassle leaving korea as well as arriving in the US . . .if you fly korean air, the fee to have her in cabin is only $100.00.


----------



## Tiger's Mom

ilovemymaltese said:


> QUOTE (lepetitecosette @ Mar 8 2010, 10:53 PM)
> 
> Our perfet little korean malts on this forum are owned by:
> princessre -Bijou-Shinemore
> mrs10-she has a show girl from Shinemore
> moshi melo-Shiloh-Shinemore
> ckim-Bella-Shinemore
> shanghiamomma-Bisous-Sunnydale
> Tiger's Mom-SeRi-Sunnydale
> am I missing any?
> 
> QUOTE (Sophie @ Mar 8 2010, 11:29 PM)
> 
> No quarantine laws in the US. Shipping is only a little more exspensive than it is here. Breeders all over the world ship pups for their breeding programs, why not us too for our lifelong friend? Half the dogs at Westminster this year were from forgein lines. I wonder if you could get a puppy excort if you don't want to go their yourself?
> I want to get my next dog(a Beiwer Yorkie more likely) from the original breeder in Germany in a couple of years.


Briana, how exciting . .you should get it from Michael. I always told myself that if I do get a biewer, it will be through him . . .:chili:


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Tiger's Mom said:


> Briana, how exciting . .you should get it from Michael. I always told myself that if I do get a biewer, it will be through him . . .:chili:


That is the breeder! LOL


----------

